# Incorrect password



## Jeremyv81 (Jun 26, 2015)

My phone burned up while driving. Got a new phone and now I can't log into the app. Keeps saying incorrect password.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Try entering the correct password?

Sorry, couldn't resist. Try logging on to your dashboard from a web browser.


----------

